# Vorladung als beschuldigte wegen Computerbetrugs



## Sabine89 (8 Februar 2011)

Hallo ihr lieben,

habe heut ein Brief von der kriminalpolizeiinspektion im briefkasten dort steht drin 

Vorladung in der ermittlungssache wegen Computerbetrug vom 29.12.2010 bis 26.01.2011 und den ort.

kann mir jemand verraten worum es sich dabei handeln könnte ich tappe voll im dunkeln und hab mir nichts zu schulden kommen lassen... ich weis auch nicht ob ich nen anwalt einschalten soll der mit zur vernehmung geht oder ob ich allein dort hin soll rechtschutzversicherung hab ich leider keine.... 
die vorladung soll bereits am donnerstag den 10.02.2011 stattfinden


vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja schnellstmöglich nen tipp und rat geben.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorladung als beschuldigte wegen Computerbetrugs*



> Vorladung als beschuldigte wegen Computerbetrugs


Steht das so in der Vorladung?

Du  bist  nicht verpflichtet außer deinem Namen und  Adresse  irgendetwas auszusagen.
Würde mir einfach anhören, was die  wollen. Danach kannst du immer noch entscheiden, 
wie es  weitergeht.

merke: Wer nichts  sagt,  kann auch nichts Falsches sagen.
Sehr viele Menschen quasseln sich selber rein...


----------



## Goblin (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorladung als beschuldigte wegen Computerbetrugs*



> die vorladung soll bereits am donnerstag den 10.02.2011 stattfinden


Wenn man nicht weiss worum es geht sollte man da nicht hingehen,oder nur Angaben zur Person machen. Wer nichts sagt,sagt auch nichts falsches. Würde zum Anwalt gehen

Sorry,der Captain war schneller


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorladung als beschuldigte wegen Computerbetrugs*



Goblin schrieb:


> Würde zum Anwalt gehen


Der kann ohne nähere  Infos auch nichts  machen. Anschließend ist immer noch genug Zeit je nach Situation anwaltlichen Rat zu holen.

( hab sowas schon mal selber in einer Verkehrssache erlebt, deswegen weiß ich  es so genau  )


----------



## Sabine89 (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorladung als beschuldigte wegen Computerbetrugs*

hmm also ich hab echt null ahnung was ich tun soll und wie ich mich verhalten soll... es steht halt auch null drin um was es geht auser um das ich als beschuldigte vernommen werden soll wegen computerbetrugs ich weis noch nicht mal was man unter computerbetrug versteht....


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorladung als beschuldigte wegen Computerbetrugs*

Warum liest du nicht, was Goblin und ich gepostet haben?  Mehr gibt es nicht dazu zu sagen

PS: Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Goblin (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorladung als beschuldigte wegen Computerbetrugs*

Lesen
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stgb/__263a.html


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorladung als beschuldigte wegen Computerbetrugs*

"Vorladung als Beschuldigter" >> 
Strafrecht: Vorladung als Beschuldigter von der Polizei ?

Strafrecht: Vorladung als Beschuldigter » Rechtsanwalt Hannover Berlin (Schöneberg) | Inkasso Berlin | Strafrecht | Verkehrsrecht | Pflichtverteidiger | Beschuldigter

Vorladung als Beschuldigter bekommen - was nun?


----------



## drboe (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorladung als beschuldigte wegen Computerbetrugs*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> "Vorladung als Beschuldigter" >>
> Strafrecht: Vorladung als Beschuldigter von der Polizei ?


Der erste Absatz enthält offenbar Alles, was man zum Verhalten bei einer polizeilichen Vorladung wissen muss. Insbesondere wenn aus dem Schreiben nicht einmal klar wird, ob man Beschuldigter oder Zeuge ist, wählt man sinnvoller Weise die dort beschriebene höfliche Variante der Reaktion. Ansonsten gilt: "Sie haben das Recht zu schweigen."

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorladung als beschuldigte wegen Computerbetrugs*



Sabine89 schrieb:


> es steht halt auch null drin um was es geht auser um das ich als beschuldigte vernommen werden soll


Rufe doch einfach den Sachbearbeiter an und lass es dir am Telefon erklären. Seine Nummer steht nicht um sonst auf dem Formular! Allerdings würde ich mir an deiner Stelle das einfach nur zur Beruhigung anhören und danach entscheiden, ob ich hingehe um eine Aussage zu machen.


----------



## Teleton (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorladung als beschuldigte wegen Computerbetrugs*

Wer früh redet kann seine Situation nicht verbessern. Massenhaft Beschuldigte haben sich um Kopf und Kragen geredet. Ohne Einblick in die Ermittlungsakte weiß kein Mensch ob man sich einlassen sollte oder nicht.
Also Anwalt suchen der Akteneinsicht beantragt.


----------



## Ghost 2007 (9 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorladung als beschuldigte wegen Computerbetrugs*



Sabine89 schrieb:


> Vorladung in der ermittlungssache wegen Computerbetrug vom 29.12.2010 bis 26.01.2011 und den ort.



Der Zeitraum sieht für mich so aus, als ob Du hier eine monatliche Gebühr für ein Abo, Onlinespiel oder Ähnliches bezahlt hast, die Bezahlung aber nicht 'sauber' war.

Hast Du da etwas am Laufen? Falls Du monatliche Gebühren für ein Onlinespiel 'zu einem günstigen Preis' über E-Bäh oder andere Dienste gekauft haben solltest, könnte der Anbieter m.E. nur durch eine Betrugsmasche diesen günstigen Preis anbieten.

Im folgenden Fall gab es dies schon einmal und es ging um ein Abo bei World of Warcraft:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/61062-world-of-warcraft-gametime-edit.html
Hier wurden die Konten der User wohl über die Telefonrechnungen fremder Leute aufgeladen und die User später auch vorgeladen!

Möglicherweise kommt es bei Dir auch in Betracht, wenn Du ein (monatliches) Abo für Was_auch_immer haben solltest.


----------



## technofreak (9 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorladung als beschuldigte wegen Computerbetrugs*

Solche Spekulationen helfen nicht weiter und verunsichern höchstens.

@  Sabine89  
halt dich an die Ratschläge der Vorposter


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (9 Februar 2011)

*AW: Vorladung als beschuldigte wegen Computerbetrugs*



Ghost 2007 schrieb:


> Der Zeitraum sieht für mich so  aus





technofreak schrieb:


> Solche Spekulationen helfen nicht weiter und verunsichern höchstens.


:dafuer:

Der Zeitraum ist willkürlich angegeben, je nach dem, wie so ein Fall aufgenommen worden ist. Das hat nicht selten in so einem (Anfangs-)Ermittlungsstadium noch nichts zu bedeuten. Der tatsächliche Tatzeitraum ergibt sich zumeist erst während der Ermittlungen (wenn überhaupt).


----------

